# another use for pen blanks



## Russell Eaton (Dec 5, 2010)

This is a ornament from maple and holly. There are a total of 7 pieces, and several hours. Thanks for looking,  Russell


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Dec 5, 2010)

wow.............. very good


----------



## Gary Beasley (Dec 5, 2010)

Are you going to bring a few to the meeting or will the all be on the tree?


----------



## MAB11 (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice! Great Color.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 5, 2010)

That is just too cool.  Beautiful work.
Charles


----------



## markgum (Dec 5, 2010)

awesome


----------



## stoneman (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks great - neat idea!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 5, 2010)

Gary Beasley said:


> Are you going to bring a few to the meeting or will the all be on the tree?


Hey Gary I will try to bring some with me. I had one fall off the hanger last night and it lost 1 1/2" of the finial. I am looking forward to the meeting. See you there.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 6, 2010)

Russ,
    That is a great idea, I have many "plain " blanks that that would work just fine for.


----------



## kevinbrown22 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Dudley Young (Dec 6, 2010)

Bravo Zulu.


----------



## ldubia (Dec 6, 2010)

Can you enlighten us as to how it goes together so we can steal, ahem,...I mean try it ourselves.:biggrin:  Possibly a tutorial?

I have used six pieces but the seventh is eluding me.  Where do all the pieces go?


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 6, 2010)

think that it is  for the body, 1 each for the top and bottom finial and 1 for the cap.  Just my guess, I could be wrong.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 6, 2010)

I think Cindy nailed it. Actually it is 8 pieces. 1 for the top finial, 2 for the round cap because it is too wide for the body by itself.  4 for the body and one for the bottom finial. Lots of glue, and put your glue joints in the narrow transitions. I will try to post a few in progress pictures on the next one. Hope this helps. Thanks for looking.   Russell


----------



## flint (Dec 6, 2010)

Good job. Keep it up.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 6, 2010)

Russell that ornament is awesome!!! I wish I could slide down to your meeting, My wife has been after me for two years to make ornaments.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 6, 2010)

Gorgeous, I tell you, just gorgeous.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 6, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Russell that ornament is awesome!!! I wish I could slide down to your meeting, My wife has been after me for two years to make ornaments.


 

Maybe this is the incentive your wife needs to SEND you to our meeting :biggrin::tongue:

Excellent work Russell - very creative and quite pretty.  I'm sure it really looks great on the tree.  May I ask how heavy it ends up being?

Linda


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Linda, the ornament is pretty light. The body has been hollowed out with a forsner bit. I drill the body and then reverse chuck it to turn the body and bottom finial. Then you won't mark up the finish. I complete the lower body before taking it off the lathe. Then bore the top and reverse it to turn it. Hope this helps.  Russell


----------



## Steve Busey (Dec 7, 2010)

There you go showing off again, Russell...  :wink:

Great job as always. Not sure I understand how you did the hollowing, but maybe we can chat at the meeting.


----------

